# *Updated New Pictures - New Baby: Toki



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Hey, everyone since I didn't know how to edit an old post with new pictures of my baby rat, Toki, I decided to make a new topic. I just picked her up last Friday from another user, dkirschling, and she has been great! She is full of energy and loves to be held and pee on my hand, lol. Here of some of the first pictures I have of her and the last one is with all of my girls together.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

*aawww I love all your rats!! so cute & love their colors, Do they live in a tank? or does have a topper or something?*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

Awww, she's adorable... how big is the cage the three of them are in?


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

I had Toki in a smaller cage for a couple days after I got her until she got used to being here. I took her out a lot to get used to being held by me. 

They are in a 20 gal tank with a Martin's Cages topper and doing great together.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

Aww, they are all very cute!

In the future though, you may want to quarantine any new rats you get before introducing them to your current girls.


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*



IceLore said:


> Aww, they are all very cute!
> 
> In the future though, you may want to quarantine any new rats you get before introducing them to your current girls.


Thank you, I love all their markings and colors too.

I had Toki quaratined in a separate tank right next to Lars and Oderus for a couple of days. I would periodically let Toki into the the cage with Lars and Oderus while I watched with an eagle eye over them. By Sunday night they were all getting along so great (grooming the new baby, curling up next to each other) that I decided to let her stay with Lars and Oderus.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

In general quarentine is recommended for three weeks with no contact between them... to make sure the new baby doesn't have anything the older rats can catch.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

Aw, Toki is so cute. Loving the name also!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: New Baby: Toki*

ah so cute


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Some new pictures of Toki:


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Goodness, she has grown! Love the last pic.


----------

